# CSA Membership?? American Club Maadi??



## sarahrqe

Hello. Does anyone know where in Maadi the CSA is located? We went to what we were told is the "American Club" and were told that we could not join (Im American) because we didn't work for the embassy or the university. 

Is the American Club the same as the CSA? We are a little confused...

Any info would help, although the CSA website doesn't give a location, I've already tried that.

We tried the British club on last Friday. It was nice but hard to find and they had a really loud party, we left when we were told the police were arriving. I'd like to go back, but maybe skip the loud party nights.


----------



## adokhan

CSA is located on Street 21, Building #4...it's off of Midan Victoria (close to Kimo Market). The street can be a little tricky to find...it runs parallel to Street 206 with the railway tracks in between the two streets. However, it's a well known establishment so most of the people in the area will be able to direct you.

CSA is different from the American Club...CSA is open to everyone and you don't need a membership unless you join the gym, library, movie club, etc.


----------



## sarahrqe

Thanks! I just found it; went and had a walk around. Looks nice. We're probably better off there than at the American club anyway; we prefer organizations that are open to everyone anyway.

Thanks for your help. How long have you been in Cairo?


----------



## adokhan

sarahrqe said:


> Thanks! I just found it; went and had a walk around. Looks nice. We're probably better off there than at the American club anyway; we prefer organizations that are open to everyone anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your help. How long have you been in Cairo?


Ah, good, glad to hear you found it  I've been in Cairo for three years now, how about yourself?


----------



## korupt

Just came to Maadi two weeks ago. What's CSA? what do you guys do there? thanks.


----------



## ArabRose

CSA is the Community Service Association for expatriates. It is very popular amongst expatriate wives. It publishes a monthly magazine called "Oasis" and organizes many activities that appeals to the expats here. 

It has a program called : Cooks-off twice a week - i.e. you can buy ready made food (on Sunday and Thursday) and I know of many who would purchase stacks of ready made food so they don't have to cook for the rest of the week.

I don't go there very often (maybe once or twice a month) although I know of friends who hang around there on a daily basis. If you hang around there long enough, you are bound to know other expatriates who may share the same common interests as you, such as gardening, jewelry making, children talk, etc etc. 

I also do not go for their activities as they pay the instructor only 50% of fees paid by the first participant while the rest of the fees paid by other participants (including 50% of the first participant) goes into the pocket of the CSA. I believe in Fair Trade and this is not fair, at least to me. 

Also I feel that the fees charged are grossly overpriced by Egyptian standards and although I can afford it, I believe in dealing fairly and equitably and I don't like to feed the greedy. But I know of many who enjoy these activities and I have positive feedback from them.

If you prefer organizations that are open to everyone, then perhaps CSA is the place to go for you. 

As for me, I rather go and help the poor and the needy rather than to sit at CSA drinking coffee and making idle talks day after day although I must admit that Al Greco (the coffee shop) serves pretty good coffee.


----------



## hiphop3

ArabRose said:


> CSA is the Community Service Association for expatriates. It is very popular amongst expatriate wives. It publishes a monthly magazine called "Oasis" and organizes many activities that appeals to the expats here.
> 
> It has a program called : Cooks-off twice a week - i.e. you can buy ready made food (on Sunday and Thursday) and I know of many who would purchase stacks of ready made food so they don't have to cook for the rest of the week.
> 
> I don't go there very often (maybe once or twice a month) although I know of friends who hang around there on a daily basis. If you hang around there long enough, you are bound to know other expatriates who may share the same common interests as you, such as gardening, jewelry making, children talk, etc etc.
> 
> I also do not go for their activities as they pay the instructor only 50% of fees paid by the first participant while the rest of the fees paid by other participants (including 50% of the first participant) goes into the pocket of the CSA. I believe in Fair Trade and this is not fair, at least to me.
> 
> Also I feel that the fees charged are grossly overpriced by Egyptian standards and although I can afford it, I believe in dealing fairly and equitably and I don't like to feed the greedy. But I know of many who enjoy these activities and I have positive feedback from them.
> 
> If you prefer organizations that are open to everyone, then perhaps CSA is the place to go for you.
> 
> As for me, I rather go and help the poor and the needy rather than to sit at CSA drinking coffee and making idle talks day after day although I must admit that Al Greco (the coffee shop) serves pretty good coffee.



Great comment, I really honor your values in the comment posted. My co worker has been begging me (literally) to take a trip to the CSA, but my only interest in joining a club would be for the indoor basketball courts and gym. I know they have a gym, but after looking over their prices i would have to agree with you. The American dollar should not be used for their prices based on the Egyptian economy those prices are high way robbery.


----------



## canuck2010

The food they make is good too. Last week was Mexican day and they served real Margaritas, tough to find that these days in Cairo.


----------



## haycj

I have just phoned them, very helpful. The cooking days do sound of interest but unfortunately they are when I am working. They display a tool kit for expats with a cd for Arabic but do not have any currently. Does anyone have one to copy?? Male expat Madinaty


----------



## Jamjoom

Although over-priced, i do respect the management of CSA.
I dont agree with them but they are cool.

to be differentiated from BCA, whose management is waaaaay off.


----------



## Lanason

Jamjoom said:


> Although over-priced, i do respect the management of CSA.
> I dont agree with them but they are cool.
> 
> to be differentiated from BCA, whose management is waaaaay off.


What do you mean "way off" ??


----------



## Jamjoom

waay off in terms of legality, business insight, attitude and professionalism.


----------



## txlstewart

Jamjoom said:


> waay off in terms of legality, business insight, attitude and professionalism.


How? List the ways, please


----------



## MaidenScotland

CSA has an open night next Wednesday..7-9pm.. free wine and draft beer.

Cook Off restarts on Saturday..


----------



## MaidenScotland

korupt said:


> Just came to Maadi two weeks ago. What's CSA? what do you guys do there? thanks.




CSA is on Road 23


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabRose said:


> CSA is the Community Service Association for expatriates. It is very popular amongst expatriate wives. It publishes a monthly magazine called "Oasis" and organizes many activities that appeals to the expats here.
> 
> It has a program called : Cooks-off twice a week - i.e. you can buy ready made food (on Sunday and Thursday) and I know of many who would purchase stacks of ready made food so they don't have to cook for the rest of the week.
> 
> I don't go there very often (maybe once or twice a month) although I know of friends who hang around there on a daily basis. If you hang around there long enough, you are bound to know other expatriates who may share the same common interests as you, such as gardening, jewelry making, children talk, etc etc.
> 
> I also do not go for their activities as they pay the instructor only 50% of fees paid by the first participant while the rest of the fees paid by other participants (including 50% of the first participant) goes into the pocket of the CSA. I believe in Fair Trade and this is not fair, at least to me.
> 
> Also I feel that the fees charged are grossly overpriced by Egyptian standards and although I can afford it, I believe in dealing fairly and equitably and I don't like to feed the greedy. But I know of many who enjoy these activities and I have positive feedback from them.
> 
> If you prefer organizations that are open to everyone, then perhaps CSA is the place to go for you.
> 
> As for me, I rather go and help the poor and the needy rather than to sit at CSA drinking coffee and making idle talks day after day although I must admit that Al Greco (the coffee shop) serves pretty good coffee.




Ohh I would be quite happy to sit and drink coffee and make idle chatter every day.. doesn't make me a bad person


----------



## mogg

*BCA Teacher night*

Hi NEW teacher night tonight from 7pm at BCA Maadi come and have another look.


----------



## Lanason

Jamjoom said:


> waay off in terms of legality, business insight, attitude and professionalism.


I would like to see that accusation justified - with some facts.
Are the management paid or volunteers - do you know the answer to this question.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> I would like to see that accusation justified - with some facts.
> Are the management paid or volunteers - do you know the answer to this question.




It's a thankless task


----------



## Jamjoom

The issue is currently being raised with some groups and you will understand what I mean in the next 2-4 months.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I would like to join my local police club that sits on the Nile.. any chance?


----------



## Jamjoom

there is nothing called a police club


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> there is nothing called a police club




Well the premises they use on the Nile, in front of the Sheraton I would like to go in there without being taken in by an Egyptian policeman/military what are my chances?


----------



## Jamjoom

I see.
So you are all one group. Whatever I say to one goes to the other. 
Anyway, see this is where you misunderstand the law.

inclusion is different from exclusion.
You can have a place for a group of people bound by an organization, union or a country (i.e. embassy, a club for graduates of a certain college..etc).
However, you cannot have a place open to everyone except a certain group. This is illegal. and there is no license for that activity.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> I see.
> So you are all one group. Whatever I say to one goes to the other.
> Anyway, see this is where you misunderstand the law.
> 
> inclusion is different from exclusion.
> You can have a place for a group of people bound by an organization, union or a country (i.e. embassy, a club for graduates of a certain college..etc).
> However, you cannot have a place open to everyone except a certain group. This is illegal. and there is no license for that activity.




The BCA is an expat club and to be a member you must have a foreign passport with an entry visa that is the only requirement. If an Egyptian holds a foreign passport with a visa then he/she is welcome to join the club. Egyptians can go in as visitors providing a member of any nationality signs them in. If you go to the BCA Mohandiseen on a Thursday evening the place is packed with Egyptians who have got in by showing their id and paying the entry fee.


----------



## Jamjoom

How much is the entry fee


----------



## expatagogo

Jamjoom said:


> How much is the entry fee


Is there any topic you won't take over in a know-it-all kind of way?

Just sayin'.


----------



## expatagogo

I'm sorry, but the direction this topic has taken is utterly clueless.

"I'm a foreigner in Egypt and I want to hang out in places that other foreigners hang out but it's so unfair that Egypt has places for foreigners to hang out."

WTH?

This is EGYPT, people. It's system, a class-based system, the entire structure, from top to bottom, is designed to EXCLUDE. Who is it designed to EXCLUDE? "Poor people." "Low class." "People with no education." The list goes on.

If you think you can change an entrenched system, a system that everyone but those who are EXCLUDED rather enjoy, the place to start isn't expat clubs, or even the restaurants and cafes that have a minimum charge (why? to EXCLUDE!), not when there are far bigger fish to fry and your time and energy would make a far bigger difference.

If you don't like places that EXCLUDE, vote with your feet, and your money, and go elsewhere. 

Sheesh.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> How much is the entry fee




You're the expert on the workings of the BCA.. so why should I enlighten you.


----------



## Lanason

Jamjoom said:


> I see.
> So you are all one group. Whatever I say to one goes to the other.
> Anyway, see this is where you misunderstand the law.
> 
> inclusion is different from exclusion.
> You can have a place for a group of people bound by an organization, union or a country (i.e. embassy, a club for graduates of a certain college..etc).
> However, you cannot have a place open to everyone except a certain group. This is illegal. and there is no license for that activity.


That is the most flawed argument ever!!!

The graduate club excludes non graduates 
The expat club excludes non expats

And the difference is ??????

In the uk you would be a "knocker" - knocking things down rather than a builder. Using twisted and flawed logic to convince the stupid . However most of us here are intelligent and don't fall for such nonsense.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> I'm sorry, but the direction this topic has taken is utterly clueless.
> 
> "I'm a foreigner in Egypt and I want to hang out in places that other foreigners hang out but it's so unfair that Egypt has places for foreigners to hang out."
> 
> WTH?
> 
> This is EGYPT, people. It's system, a class-based system, the entire structure, from top to bottom, is designed to EXCLUDE. Who is it designed to EXCLUDE? "Poor people." "Low class." "People with no education." The list goes on.
> 
> If you think you can change an entrenched system, a system that everyone but those who are EXCLUDED rather enjoy, the place to start isn't expat clubs, or even the restaurants and cafes that have a minimum charge (why? to EXCLUDE!), not when there are far bigger fish to fry and your time and energy would make a far bigger difference.
> 
> If you don't like places that EXCLUDE, vote with your feet, and your money, and go elsewhere.
> 
> Sheesh.







I am sure the average joe who cannot feed his family, the child who is out working instead of being at school, the girls who are still being circumcised, the residents of areas that have no clean water or sanitation will be really thankful to the American who came to Egypt to change the rules of an expat club as you will have made a difference where it matters.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure the average joe who cannot feed his family, the child who is out working instead of being at school, the girls who are still being circumcised, the residents of areas that have no clean water or sanitation will be really thankful to the American who came to Egypt to change the rules of an expat club as you will have made a difference where it matters.


Right, right.

Changing rules in expat clubs will also surely fix the lives of uncountable children who are EXCLUDED from the rights of citizens because their parents weren't married when they were born, so they have no birth certificates, no identity, no right to health care, no right to an education, no right to inherit from the people who created them, no right to the few social supports that exist, live in orphanages or in the street, in the streets where they are vulnerable to exploitation and abuse. 

Of course, changing the rules in expat clubs will also fix the system that says in order to have a crack at a decent future, children must be fluent in English, a language that is not even the official language of Egypt, so they can pass the SAT exams and go on to either medical school or a college of engineering (after which they will surely be engineering a broken photocopy machine, but that's beside the point), and to be able to do that, their parents must be able to afford private school tuition and private lessons and the testing fees, because anyone who can't take and pass those tests in English is EXCLUDED from those educational opportunities.

The tools in somebody's shed are not even close to sharp.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> Right, right.
> 
> Changing rules in expat clubs will also surely fix the lives of uncountable children who are EXCLUDED from the rights of citizens because their parents weren't married when they were born, so they have no birth certificates, no identity, no right to health care, no right to an education, no right to inherit from the people who created them, no right to the few social supports that exist, live in orphanages or in the street, in the streets where they are vulnerable to exploitation and abuse.
> 
> Of course, changing the rules in expat clubs will also fix the system that says in order to have a crack at a decent future, children must be fluent in English, a language that is not even the official language of Egypt, so they can pass the SAT exams and go on to either medical school or a college of engineering (after which they will surely be engineering a broken photocopy machine, but that's beside the point), and to be able to do that, their parents must be able to afford private school tuition and private lessons and the testing fees, because anyone who can't take and pass those tests in English is EXCLUDED from those educational opportunities.
> 
> The tools in somebody's shed are not even close to sharp.




An example

The Opera house.. hailed as one of the prides for Egyptians. 


I often use the opera house.. there is no way this makes money or even breaks even it is heavily subsidised so how do they keep the average man on the street out.. they have a dress code.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> An example
> 
> The Opera house.. hailed as one of the prides for Egyptians.
> 
> 
> I often use the opera house.. there is no way this makes money or even breaks even it is heavily subsidised so how do they keep the average man on the street out.. they have a dress code.


Oh, now there's another place the Unfair Crowd could have a go! Why stop at expat clubs when the Opera House is obviously yet another place designed to EXCLUDE Egyptians.

I bet the admission fee, no matter how small it is, is collected in DOLLARS. Is it?

/sarcasm


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> Oh, now there's another place the Unfair Crowd could have a go! Why stop at expat clubs when the Opera House is obviously yet another place designed to EXCLUDE Egyptians.
> 
> I bet the admission fee, no matter how small it is, is collected in DOLLARS. Is it?
> 
> /sarcasm




No it's not collected in dollars it is local currency.. but the dress code is no gallabaya, no trainers, jacket and tie must be worn.. but of course I have seen the code broken but it's all with designer wear so that ok ,


----------



## MaidenScotland

Don't panic those of you who want to enter an expat club help is at hand


----------



## Jamjoom

@expatagogo
We are discussing BCA. Do not try to change the topic into the poor vs the rich because this is not the topic. The poor vs the rich is everywhere not just in Egypt. If you dont believe me go check country clubs in the US and the likes. It is a totally different topic.

Your discourse about mimum charge is irrelevant really. minimum charge is not made to "exclude" the poor. This is ridiculous. Minimum charge applies to everyne. It is made so people do not come in stay from 9 am to 9 pm and order one cup of tea. The place loses money this way. this is TOTALLY irrelevant to the topic here. No cafe tells you to show your ID before you sit down. There are cheap cafes and there are expensive cafes based on location and what they offer. a poor man can sit in an expensive cafe and the rich man can sit in a cheap cafe. this is everywhere. There are expensive hotels vs cheap hotels, expensive clubs vs cheap clubs.. everywhere.


----------



## Jamjoom

@Lanason
You need to read the law and check the license.

The BCA has no license to operate only for expats. No such license exists. If BCA has any license to operate it would be as a lounge or a restaurant or a non profit organization. The fact that BCA has no license makes it prone to closing when a police report is filed.

The graduates vs non graduates is exclusion based on a fair premise (anyone can join this particular college and be a graduate according to law). besides part of the tuition on that college goes into building this location initially or maintaining it. so by being part of the college you have participated in having this location. That said, most of these locations will allow others to join although at a higher rate to offset this participation in cose (i.e. you can use army lounges but you pay 5-10LE per visit while army personnell use it for free..etc)

This is not the case for BCA. BCA also makes an exclusion based on nationality and country of origin. This is illegal. This is like opening a club in New york and making membership available to everyone except africans. Do you want to go try that and see what happens? Other than the fact you will be hit with a multi-million dollar suit, you will be closed down immediately.


----------



## Jamjoom

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure the average joe who cannot feed his family, the child who is out working instead of being at school, the girls who are still being circumcised, the residents of areas that have no clean water or sanitation will be really thankful to the American who came to Egypt to change the rules of an expat club as you will have made a difference where it matters.


again, this is irrelevant. No one is doing that to fix the whole problems of half the world. nor are we required to do so in everything we pursue.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> again, this is irrelevant. No one is doing that to fix the whole problems of half the world. nor are we required to do so in everything we pursue.




Irrelevant to you ..


----------



## Jamjoom

expatagogo said:


> Right, right.
> 
> Changing rules in expat clubs will also surely fix the lives of uncountable children who are EXCLUDED from the rights of citizens because their parents weren't married when they were born, so they have no birth certificates, no identity, no right to health care, no right to an education, no right to inherit from the people who created them, no right to the few social supports that exist, live in orphanages or in the street, in the streets where they are vulnerable to exploitation and abuse.
> 
> Of course, changing the rules in expat clubs will also fix the system that says in order to have a crack at a decent future, children must be fluent in English, a language that is not even the official language of Egypt, so they can pass the SAT exams and go on to either medical school or a college of engineering (after which they will surely be engineering a broken photocopy machine, but that's beside the point), and to be able to do that, their parents must be able to afford private school tuition and private lessons and the testing fees, because anyone who can't take and pass those tests in English is EXCLUDED from those educational opportunities.
> 
> The tools in somebody's shed are not even close to sharp.


SAT exams? really? if you look at the most affluent list of Egyptians you will see that 90% of them were educated in local schools and never took the SAT. What you are talking about is based on your own experiences and your friends' and not based on actual statistics. I can give you tons of examples that what you are saying is very false. and this shows lack of understanding of basic statisics.

It is true that the average graduate of a private college makes more than the average graduate of a public college. isn't this true everywhere? It's true that whoever speaks English makes more than who doesn't. yeah.. so? This is what happens in a global economy. Is it hard or money consuming to learn english? no. Want examples? Ahmed Zewail the Nobe laureate comes from a poor family. went to a public school. Worked to get a scholarship from UPENN and Berkeley and worked his way to the top. Morsy, the current president is a graduate of a free public college. As a matter of fact if you look at the people at the top of the ladder, as I said, you will see that 80-90% are graduates of public free colleges. and most went to either public schools and/or semi private schools. Besides, this topic is irrelevant.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> @Lanason
> You need to read the law and check the license.
> 
> The BCA has no license to operate only for expats. No such license exists. If BCA has any license to operate it would be as a lounge or a restaurant or a non profit organization. The fact that BCA has no license makes it prone to closing when a police report is filed.
> 
> The graduates vs non graduates is exclusion based on a fair premise (anyone can join this particular college and be a graduate according to law). besides part of the tuition on that college goes into building this location initially or maintaining it. so by being part of the college you have participated in having this location. That said, most of these locations will allow others to join although at a higher rate to offset this participation in cose (i.e. you can use army lounges but you pay 5-10LE per visit while army personnell use it for free..etc)
> 
> This is not the case for BCA. BCA also makes an exclusion based on nationality and country of origin. This is illegal. This is like opening a club in New york and making membership available to everyone except africans. Do you want to go try that and see what happens? Other than the fact you will be hit with a multi-million dollar suit, you will be closed down immediately.





The British Community Association is run under the patronage of HBM Ambassador to Egypt and administered by the BCA Main Board. Founded in 1976 to serve the interests of the British and expatriate community in Egypt, we celebrated our Silver Jubilee in 2002 and are proud to say that the association has continued to expand to the point where today, it is a home away from home for expatriates from all over the globe
The BCA is a non profit organisation who help out various charities in Egypt


----------



## Jamjoom

MaidenScotland said:


> An example
> 
> The Opera house.. hailed as one of the prides for Egyptians.
> 
> 
> I often use the opera house.. there is no way this makes money or even breaks even it is heavily subsidised so how do they keep the average man on the street out.. they have a dress code.


Really? the dress code is to keep the man on the street out? wow. very logical! you can buy a good looking good suit for 200 LE. and you will get in. Do you want me to prove it to you? and the dress code is not even a suit. a jacket and a tie. if you go downtown, youcan get a tie and a blazer for 100LE.


----------



## Jamjoom

MaidenScotland said:


> Irrelevant to you ..


no. irrelevant to the topic. We are talking about the expat club not the whole problems of financial crisis. If you want to make it relevant explain to me how the expat club helps the whole community including the poor you mentioned


----------



## Jamjoom

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association is run under the patronage of HBM Ambassador to Egypt and administered by the BCA Main Board. Founded in 1976 to serve the interests of the British and expatriate community in Egypt, we celebrated our Silver Jubilee in 2002 and are proud to say that the association has continued to expand to the point where today, it is a home away from home for expatriates from all over the globe
> The BCA is a non profit organisation who help out various charities in Egypt


Everyone helps charities. so what. How come the financial issues and the poor people's problems you mentioned were not solved since 1976.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> Everyone helps charities. so what. How come the financial issues and the poor people's problems you mentioned were not solved since 1976.





I am so glad to hear that everyone helps charities.. 

Of course the BCA cant solve all Egypts charity problems and no one is suggesting other wise..but they are helping out.


What charities do you help out?


----------



## MaidenScotland

As this thread has gone way off its original topic and is going no where I will close it,


----------



## DeadGuy

Jamjoom said:


> no. irrelevant to the topic. We are talking about the expat club not the whole problems of financial crisis. If you want to make it relevant explain to me how the expat club helps the whole community including the poor you mentioned


Great, so now that you defined the "topic" of the thread that you did not even start..........Can you please clarify your problem(s)? Cause you been all over the place discussing too many "relevant" points that made it kinda hard to know what your real problem is


----------



## Jamjoom

Others took it off topic. This is about the expat clubs. The difference between BCA and CSA. The point raised was very relevant and was brought up by the original post when she said she liked places open to everyone not just to a certain group of people. Some BCA board members are on here. They did not provide an explanation as to why the policy is the way it is and why CSA is different. They did not provide a statement as to whether they have an actual license to operate for expat only (I know they dont).


----------

